# Extended Absence



## ClubFed (23 Sep 2014)

How does anyone manage an extended period of being alone? The silence is a little unsettling. I'm afraid I'm going to be broke by the time he comes back if I continue on with house renos


----------



## Tibbson (24 Sep 2014)

ClubFed said:
			
		

> How does anyone manage an extended period of being alone? The silence is a little unsettling. I'm afraid I'm going to be broke by the time he comes back if I continue on with house renos



Get a dog...or boyfriend.


----------



## istarbel (26 Sep 2014)

Find a hobby that can be done is a group. I knit and ride bike so I go to knitting circles and ride alongs. meetup is a great website to find people with like minded likes.


----------

